# Final help with my Electric fence setup: Questions



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you tie off to a T-post you are grounding the wire and defeating the purpose of having an electric fence. Do not tie off on the t-post itself. 

By bracing, what exactly are you meaning?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> If you tie off to a T-post you are grounding the wire and defeating the purpose of having an electric fence. Do not tie off on the t-post itself.
> 
> By bracing, what exactly are you meaning?


 i edited orginal post. It can though touch wood post or the tree? I mean corner post bracing with 3 post. 2 post in a line and the other to the left or right of the first post, sort of like an " L " shape. I have seen some have that on their fence setup and some not


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, you do not want it touching a wood post or the trees either.

Are you using the trees as part of your fence support?


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> No, you do not want it touching a wood post or the trees either.
> 
> Are you using the trees as part of your fence support?


 yes, on that side thats 260 ft long, for about 100-150 ft there are trees. I have to double check to see how straight they are and if they are straight enuff i will use them. On the other sides mentioned, there will be no trees except on the side that's about 250, there are some trees for about 80 ft or so so I will be able to use the trees for that lenght but not the other 170 ft


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Though wood is not a good conductor of electricity it will still short out your fence.

You need insulators even on trees (if you are using them as a fence post).


I too am not sure what you mean by bracing when you talking about every 100' on the long sides.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

AB i thinking that they mean something similar to this -


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

OOOOH.

He plans to do that on the straight sides?

I can see it at the corners.

Tough, using T-posts you are really not able to pull your fencing too tight.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Though wood is not a good conductor of electricity it will still short out your fence.
> 
> You need insulators even on trees (if you are using them as a fence post).
> 
> ...


 i'm talking bout corner bracings, and then i guess every 100 ft of the 400 ft side, have regular post for support of that side. Supported every say 100 ft so it won't be just 400 ft of just wire and t post. I guess the wooden post would support it better. And nah i know i needed insulators for the trees and stuff, i guess i was trying to see how i would get the wire to turn the corner on the corner post. Looking at TSC site right now and appears they sell corner post insulators that would let the wire curve so it will bend to start the next line. Gotta see if i see any though for actualy t post and not just wood cause I might not use corner wood post bracing , or any bracing at all if I will be ok without it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have H braces every 100 feet or so on our pasture with the t-post approximately 8 feet apart, if that helps you any. 

Mine are similar to this -









For you tension wires I suggest getting these as they are much easier and safer than twisting a stick in the fence. - Heavy-Duty Wire Strainer - 3602217 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Interesting. Thank you Nd.

The area of my fence that is T-posts is not 100' long so I guess I did not even think of that.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No problem AB.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I have H braces every 100 feet or so on our pasture with the t-post approximately 8 feet apart, if that helps you any.
> 
> Mine are similar to this -
> 
> ...


 what about the ends of the fence where it turns, that's the corners I'm referring to lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That was the first picture I posted. My corners are similar to that, only the top piece is about 4ft long instead of what they have.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I have H braces every 100 feet or so on our pasture with the t-post approximately 8 feet apart, if that helps you any.
> 
> Mine are similar to this -
> 
> ...


what about the ends of the fence where it turns, that's the corners I'm referring to lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That was the very first picture I post on this thread.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This right here... My top (horizontal post) is shorter than what is pictured here.



NdAppy said:


> AB i thinking that they mean something similar to this -


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> This right here... My top (horizontal post) is shorter than what is pictured here.


 ok, sorry . i guess while i was at lunch there were more posts. Or i skipped some accidentally then posted. Yeah I'm wondering if i can get away without using bracings for the corner at all? Kind of short for cash right now and like i said i have seen a many of places where they didnt haave them, so they must have had some success not using them. I can see a more permanent fixture being made to not have to mess with much so going all out and doing it right the first time. 

I am using part of my neighbors side of the land for my pasture and though i anticipate not havign to take it down, if i did, i want to be able to without much hassle. Do they make insulators for t post that will allow the wire to turn the corner. Tried googling it


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

I know I aint spending $4.79 cents for one 1 single t post corner insulator so i will see what else they have in the store that I can make work. 
check out the link:
T-Post Polytape Corner Insulator - 3602225 | Tractor Supply Company

plus thats for the poly tape, i will have the wire


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a PITA, but you can make corner braces this way a well -


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Nd, that is what the corners on my T-post fence look like. The brackets were bought at Tractor Supply and made it really easy to do. (I know it was easy because Mr. AB did not swear at all while he installed them.)

Adding those corner supports did help.


My T-post caps are the type with the clip for tape or wire built right in.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

<< Has no caps. Has horses that chew caps off. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have this style. Hard to chew off when you get shocked when you get near them. Gotta love a good fencer.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh trust me. Callie got them bad boys off too.

She is also my horse that got herself stuck in the roundbale feeder. She Speshul.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thankfully my special one (the one who removed an open gate that was secured flat against a no climb fence from its hinges with her leg) has not figured out how to dismantle the fence yet.

I am so not letting my special one (BF) talk to your special one.


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Nd, that is what the corners on my T-post fence look like. The brackets were bought at Tractor Supply and made it really easy to do. (I know it was easy because Mr. AB did not swear at all while he installed them.)
> 
> Adding those corner supports did help.
> 
> ...


do you need those clips to secure the t post cap? I saw some clips when i bought my post but didnt see what they were for, nor did they give them to me. If I need them, i will surely make them give me the amount they owe me. 

Where can i get some 20,000 V insulated wire for my hot? I asked the lady at lowes and she said the highest they have there in elec section is 600 V . Hard to believe that when they sell housing electrical wire but she was adament about it.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

When you bought the tposts you should have been given a package of clips that looks like this -









That is normal part of the purchase if you bought new t-posts. 

The clips are used for attaching wire directly to the posts (barbed wire, smooth wire, etc, but not electric wire).


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> When you bought the tposts you should have been given a package of clips that looks like this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah they didnt give them to me but since I am using the insulators will i even have a need for them? 

Smooth wire? Just for my knowledge


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No you shouldn't need them. Smooth wire (to me anyways) is barbless wire (the one on the left).


----------



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

does it have to be copper , the ground rod?


----------

